# Oats & Whey v CNP Pro Mass



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

As the title sais, which is better for adding lean mass?

I have been consuming 2 scoops whey, and 3 scoops whey about 3 times a day for the last few weeks. I eat eat eat, but not gaining weight.

CNP Pro Mass is on at offer at £40, was wondering if it is any good? i know its primary source is maltodextrin though?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

oats and whey all with peanut butter or olive oil for a meal replacement shake. cnp pro mass has IMO far to much sugar causing insulin spikes during the day which is not needed. plus its carb content is very high and excessive carbs is usually the culprit for unwanted fat gains IMO when bulking as people over indulge on them in solid food anyway then mass shakes are loaded with em.


----------



## hoggig (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm in agreement with hilly. Oats and Whey allow you to adjust your shake to specific goals.

Need more carbs, add some oats. Need some fats, add Oil or peanut butter etc. MRPs are far too static and everyone's needs are different. The fact that ground oats from Myprotein or Bulk suppliments are dirt cheap and mix well is icing on the cake for me.


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

yes agree also at least you what source of carbs/fats your getting


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cheers for your reply mate. I touched on this topic a few weeks ago with u aswell.

2 x 25g scoops (50g) of protein powder (40g protein) and 3 scoops of oats which weighs to about 110g of oats. Is this about 60g carbs?

Will it be ok to up my oats mix to say 4 scoops? about 150g weight.

I get my whey and oats from my protein.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Get your own ingredents and taylor your shakes to your needs. :thumbup1:


----------

